# 0192/0193-Sperre nicht möglich ?



## Rahmat (3 April 2002)

Hallo, nette Geschichte:

Anruf bei der Telekom: ich möchte
1.) 0192 und 0193 sperren lassen ?
2.) meiner Telefonrechnung ein monatliches Limit festsetzen.
Auskunft:
Beides ist technisch nicht möglich.

Gleiches Anliegen, zweiter Versuch:
Ich werde an t-online weitervermittelt.

Dritten Versuch habe ich noch nicht gestartet.
Nach der hier erwähnten 3/1-Regel (drei Anrufe für ein Anliegen) müßte es beim nächsten mal klappen. Ich bin mit der 3/1-Regel allerdings bei der Telekom noch nie hingekommen. War meistens eine 30/1-Regel. :evil: 

Aber ist ja schon ne Frechheit von der Telekom.
Soweit ich mitbekommen habe, hab ich auf beides einen rechtlichen Anspruch und die sagen nur ellebätsch interessiert uns nicht, können wir nicht ...

Außerdem habe ich die Auskunft bekommen, dass die Telefonsperren in Verbindung mit dem Internet nicht sicher funktionieren. Wie kann denn das sein?

Was hats eigentlich mit 0100 auf sich? Ist das das selbe, wie 010x oder ist da noch ne Besonderheit dabei? Die wäre nämlich nach Angabe Telekom auch nicht schlecht sperren zu lassen?
Und kommen da noch mehr Nummern (0900 weiß ich schon) 0194 bis 0199 oder noch was anderes? Ist ja richtig inflationär und wird immer teurer. Sperre ich eine Nummer - Zack ist die nächste da, noch teurer, noch schillernder. Mal schauen wer das Spiel länger durchhält oder wie ?

mfg Rahmat


----------



## haudraufundschluss (3 April 2002)

*lieber, lieber telekommunikationsanbieter...*

hey, du hast´s geblickt!

dein telekommunikationsanbieter verdient doch mit und hat interesse an den sogenannten telefonmehrwertdiensten. sind die 0190-nummern irgendwann so in verruf, dass die jeder sperren lassen will, heißt´s dann: aber wir können doch die "seriösen" anbieter solcher dienste nicht vor´n kopf stoßen und schwupps: neue nummern und wieder kannst du versuchen, diese für ´n appel und ´n ei sperren zu lassen  ist vielleicht auch ´ne möglichkeit den leuten das geld aus der hose zu ziehen, aber irgendwann wird´s dann zu blöde und es wird behauptet: "das ist technisch leider nicht möglich." - mach´s doch anders! um der debatte aus dem wege zu gehen: mausklick <-> willenserklärung <->erklärungswille<->vertrag<->kein geld auf dem konto, spar dir die gebühr für das sperren der anschlüsse.
gehört dir der anschluss, von dem du surfst? dann schicke deinem lieben, lieben telekommunikationsanbieter einfach eine eidesstattliche erklärung:
"hiermit erkläre ich als anschlussinhaber der telefonanschlüsse ... an eides statt, dass ich ausdrücklich jetzt und zukünftig keine verträge mit sogenannten anbietern von telefonmehrwertdiensten wünsche, die sich einer software bedienen, die meinen pc dahingehend manipulieren, dass eine verbindung aufgebaut wird, die nicht zuvor von mir per hand und zahl für zahl eingetragen wurde." - auf hochdeutsch: ich wähle bei meinem telefon selber und das bleibt auch so!!!
dann wird die telekom vielleicht nochmal schreiben, dass das technisch nicht möglich ist (doch! isses! mein telefon hat auch ´nen ziffernblock! wie mein pc...) oder dass es eine unzulässige veränderung des telekommunikationsvertrages darstellen könnte, aber das darf dir piepegal sein. es geht ja nur um die willenserklärung! entsteht danach eine verbindung mit einem dieser lieben dienste und du hast eine dicke, fette telefonrechnung, ist die beweislast erst mal umgekehrt. es stellt sich nur noch die frage, ob´s ein dialer war und nicht mehr ob der irgendwelchen rechtlichen vorschriften genügt (was ohnehin viel seltener der fall ist, als man ahnt...). das stärkt deine ausgangsposition ungemein - der dialeranbieter könnte jetzt noch schadenersatz verlangen, aber der darf nicht höher als das interesse sein. im klartext: hast du bei einer frei tarifierbaren nummer per dialer in 10 sekunden 900 € verballert, bekäme der dialer-anbieter höchstens das was er selbst für 10 sekunden leitungsmiete bezahlt hat 
ach ja: macht´s einer, macht´s keiner. wird die telekom mit solchen einschreiben allerdings zugeballert, gibt´s vielleicht bald keine dialer mehr in der deutschen internet-landschaft. und was vielleicht bei der telekom noch wichtig ist: lesen und verstehen kann da nicht jeder, allerdings handelt es sich nur um eine empfangsbedürftige willenserklärung. mach´s also schriftlich und mach´s am sichersten per einschreiben und mit rückschein 

H


----------



## Anonymous (3 April 2002)

@haudraufundschluss;
noch besser: spar Dir die Kohle für den Briefwechsel, kauf Dir einen alten 486er als Linuxserver und stell den vornedran. Dann ist das Sicherheitsthema vom Tisch. Die DTAG ist rechtlich an dem o.a. Punkt nicht zu packen.
Neue und klare gesetzliche Regelungen müssen her, die sowohl die Rolle des Netzbetreibers klarstellen (Inkasso, etc...), als auch die Wege der Regulierungsbehörde neu ordnen, und selbstverständlich auch die Anbieter- Dialergeschichte in einen klaren, überschaubaren Rahmen setzen. Das geht nur über den Gesetzgeber, der ist gefragt!
Ansonsten könnte die Auseinandersetzung mit der DTAG zu einer Sisyphosarbeit werden. Ist nicht arrogant gemeint....


----------



## Anonymous (3 April 2002)

oder noch, noch besser: benutze linux? oder noch noch noch besser: benutze hardware-router??
du sollst dich ja auch gar nicht mit der dtag anlegen. die ist doch im streitfall auch gar nicht vertragsgegner. es geht nur um die beweislastumkehr, wenn du folgen kannst. das schöne wort, mit dem ahnungslose in die pfanne gehauen werden heißt anscheinsvermutung und die ist nicht mehr gegeben. ich kann einige nummern sperren und andere nicht? ich kann nummern nach präfixen sperren? warum kann ich denn dann keine nummern nach angebot sperren?

"Die DTAG ist rechtlich an dem o.a. Punkt nicht zu packen." - sorry, aber das ist jetzt wirklich ´ne leere floskel. du willst damit behaupten, dass es tatsächlich einen telekommunikationsanbieter gibt, der nicht an eine der drei großen freiheiten des BGB gebunden ist? wow, das ist mir neu...


----------



## Devilfrank (3 April 2002)

Ähem, das einzige was bei einer derartigen Erklärung rauskommen wird ist, dass die AGB´s der Telekom unterlaufen werden. Und schlussendlich der geschlossene Nutzungsvertrag nicht aufrechterhalten wird. I think so...


----------



## haudraufundschluss (4 April 2002)

die AGB der telekom? sieh es doch einmal so: die telekom stellt einen anschluss und auch eine damit verbundene dienstleistung bereit. den anschluss habe ich gemietet und mit jedem mal, wenn ich zum hörer greife, schließe ich einen neuen vertrag über eine dienstleistung. meinen willen erkläre ich per wählscheibe oder tastendruck und so binde ich mich immer wieder neu an einen netzbetreiber, der ja nicht immer die telekom sein muss. die bereicherungsrechtliche abwicklung erfolgt dann über die telefonrechnung. die telekom tritt hier als erfüllungsgehilfe für den netzbetreiber auf. tritt ein schadensfall ein, ist die telekom ja auch gar nicht weiter involviert. die teilt lediglich dem netzbetreiber mit, dass der kunde, aus welchen gründen auch immer, die zahlung verweigert. dann stehen sich der netzbetreiber und der kunde/geschädigte direkt gegenüber. die willenserklärung an sich kann in keinen agb neu definiert werden und wird sie auch gar nicht (wäre aber witzig: für "ja" 2x pupsen oder so...). sie setzt sich aus verschiedenen teilen zusammen: handlungswille und erklärungshandlung. und das ist der springende punkt. ist der geschädigte zum verhängnisvollen mausklick animiert worden und kommt es zur gerichtlichen auseinandersetzung fällt es wesentlich leichter glaubhaft zu machen, dass keine willenserklärung vorlag, weil indiziert ist, dass handlungswille und erklärungshandlung sich nicht deckten. ein freibrief ist das sicherlich nicht, jedoch sollte es die position des verbrauchers vor gericht deutlich stärken.
etwas anderes beschäftigt mich jedoch um einiges mehr: warum kann ich die telefonnummer von hinz und kunz erfragen, aber ich kann keine auskunft einholen, welche nummernblöcke z. b. von der mainpean gmbh verwendet werden? warum kann ich nummerngruppen nach präfixen sperren lassen, aber nicht nach anbietern?
wenn sich doch die telekom mit teuer geld für das sperren von nummern bezahlen lässt, dann muss doch auch das gehen...

H


----------



## Anonymous (4 April 2002)

@Anonymus;
tach, es gab im Forum schon mal einen interessanten Beitrag, ist zwar lang, aber hallo!:

.... auf der Homepage regtp.de ist ganz oben ein Lauftext --- 

Informationen zu (0)190 - 0 - Dialer 

Die Rufnummernverwaltung ist eine hoheitliche Aufgabe des Bundes und fällt in die Zuständigkeit der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (Reg TP). Die Technische Regulierung dient der ökonomischen, diskriminierungs- und störungsfreien Nutzung der Ressourcen sowie der Überprüfung von Auflagen, die sich aus Gesetzen, Verordnungen oder Verleihungsbedingungen ergeben. Eine Rechts- und Fachaufsicht gegenüber den Unternehmen des TK-Marktes wird nicht ausgeübt. 
Für die Regulierungsbehörde sind keine gesetzlichen Möglichkeiten der Einflussnahme gegeben, da die über (0)190er Rufnummern erbrachten Dienstleistungen keinen Sprachtelefondienst i.S.d. § 3 Nr. 15 Telekommunikationsgesetz (TKG) darstellen. Vielmehr handelt es sich um Mehrwertdienste, bei denen zusätzliche Leistungen über den reinen Sprachtelefondienst hinaus erbracht werden. Die Unternehmen müssen dafür Leistungen, wie z.B. die Einrichtung der Nummer und die Anrufweiterleitung, auf den von ihnen eingerichteten technischen Plattformen erbringen. 
Die inhaltliche Verantwortlichkeit für sog. Telefon- oder Sprachmehrwertdienste (0190-Sondernummern) trifft nach § 5 Abs. 1 und 3 Teledienstegesetz (TDG) grundsätzlich nur den Diensteanbieter, nicht den die Verbindung zwischen dem Anrufer und dem Diensteerbringer herstellenden Netzbetreiber. 
Im Internet werden verschiedene Dienstleistungen angeboten, die über sog. Dialer- Programme abgerechnet werden. Diese Programme müssen zu Beginn heruntergeladen werden und sorgen dafür, dass der Aufbau der kostenpflichtigen Seite über eine 0190-er bzw. eine Weltverbindungs- Rufnummer erfolgt. Hier kann es sein, dass der Nutzer diesen Verbindungsaufbau nicht immer erkennen kann. 
Einige dieser Programme schließen nicht automatisch, wenn der Kunde die Seite verlässt, sondern vermitteln einen Zugang zum Internet über die hochpreisige 0190- oder Weltrufnummer. Sämtliche Dialer- Programme bewirken demnach eines: die aktuelle - meist kostengünstige Browserverbindung soll getrennt und eine wesentlich teurere Verbindung über den Service 0190 oder über Auslandsrufnummern aufgebaut werden. Der Abbau der Internetverbindung und unmittelbar anschließende Aufbau einer Telefonverbindung und der umgekehrte Vorgang können sich damit unbemerkt abspielen, so dass der Nutzer den Eindruck hat, er hätte die Internet-Verbindung nicht unterbrochen und würde über das Internet die gewünschten Daten ohne weitere Kosten laden. 

Wer sich im Internet bewegt und/oder Programme herunterlädt, muss damit rechnen, dass solche Programme möglicherweise nicht so funktionieren, wie es der Kunde erwartet. Wir empfehlen daher den Kunden, nach Anwahl solcher kostenpflichtigen Seiten, diese Programme aus allen Systemen zu löschen. Als Schutzmaßnahme kann man deshalb nur empfehlen, sich beim Surfen im Internet vorzusehen bzw. die Auslandsverbindungen und auch die Zugänge zu Privatinformationsdiensten (0190) ggf. zu sperren. 
Sofern sich der Nutzer an dieser Stelle durch den Diensteanbieter betrogen fühlen sollte, ist er gehalten, sich hinsichtlich der Rückforderung des Entgeltes an diesen zu wenden, da von diesem eine "Leistung" erbracht wurde, die vom Nutzer so nicht gewollt ist. 

Informationen zu diesem Themenbereich findet der Nutzer auf der Internet-Site http://www.fst-ev.org der FST - freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste, die sich zur Aufgabe gemacht hat, Regeln und Schutzmechanismen bei den verschiedenen Anbietern durchzusetzen. Der Zweck des Vereins besteht in der Organisation der freiwilligen Selbstkontrolle im Bereich der Telefonmehrwertdienste. Er verfolgt das Ziel, die in der jeweils gültigen Fassung des Verhaltenskodex "Freiwillige Selbstkontrolle Telefonmehrwertdienste" niedergelegten Grundsätze umzusetzen und die Beachtung seiner Regelungen zu fördern. Zur Wahrnehmung dieser Aufgabe bildet der Verein eine unabhängige Beschwerdestelle gemäß § 7 dieser Satzung. 

Bezüglich der Dialer-Problematik hat sich dieser Verein unter "Verbraucherinfos" dazu geäußert. Der FST führt aus, dass oft der Nutzer erst nach Erhalt der Telefonrechnung mit den Kosten seines Handelns konfrontiert wird. Da er diese Nutzung zu vertreten hat, muss er diese ihm oft unerklärlich entstandenen Verbindungsentgelte bezahlen. Wegen der besonderen Problematik bei diesen Programmen aus dem Internet hat der FST als erste Institution eindeutige Regeln in seinem Verhaltenskodex festgeschrieben. Meiner Behörde stehen diesbezüglich keine Rechtsmittel zur Verfügung. 

Im Service 0190 stellen die TK-Anbieter nicht nur die Netzinfrastruktur zur Herstellung von Telefonverbindungen bereit, sondern sie übernehmen zusätzlich das Inkasso für Dienstleistungen, die über das Telefon abgerufen werden können. Die gleichzeitige Inanspruchnahme von zwei verschiedenen Leistungen (Übertragungsleistung der Netzbetreiber und Informationsleistung des Dienste-Anbieters) bedingt, dass der Anrufer für die Verbindung mehr bezahlen muss, als für eine übliche Telefonverbindung. Von den Gesamteinnahmen wird nach Abzug des Anteils für die Übertragungsleistung anschließend der Inkassoanteil an den Anbieter weitergeleitet. Der Inkassoanteil ist abhängig von der Qualität des jeweiligen Angebots und bestimmt somit die Höhe des Anrufer-Tarifs. 
Die "Vorläufigen Regeln für die befristete Zuteilung von noch freien Rufnummern aus dem Teilbereich (0)190 für "Premium Rate"-Dienste", Vfg 303/1997 vom 17.12.97 (BMPT-Amtsbl. 34/97), weisen nur den Tarifkennungen (0)190 1 bis (0)190 9 feste Tarifstrukturen zu. Die Tarifkennung (0)190 0 bildet dagegen bewusst keine vorgegebene Tarifstufe ab, sondern ermöglicht es dem jeweiligen Anbieter von TK -Dienstleistungen, die seiner Leistung angemessen erscheinende Tarifierung frei vorzunehmen. 
Dies soll die Entwicklung innovativer Geschäftsmodelle ermöglichen, die nicht in die starren Vorgaben der 0190-1 bis - 9 Tarifstufen passen. Je nach angebotener Dienstleistung können für Geschäftsmodelle dabei niedrigere oder höhere Tarife gewählt werden. Ob eine Tarifierung angemessen ist oder eine Dienstleistung den Markterwartungen entspricht, soll und kann dabei allein von den Verbrauchern beurteilt werden. 
Damit der Verbraucher nicht in Unkenntnis des Preises unfreiwillig hohe Entgelte in Kauf nehmen muss, sind gemäß § 1 Preisangabenverordnung auch Telekommunikationsdienstleister dazu verpflichtet, ihre Entgelte bei Angebot ihrer Leistung mitzuteilen. 
Die unfreiwillige oder sogar böswillige Anwahl hochtarifierter Dienste von einem Teilnehmeranschluss zu verhindern ist Sache des Teilnehmeranschlussinhabers (vgl. Urteil des Berliner Landgerichts Az.: 18.O.63/01). 
Neben rein mechanischen Telefonsperren steht ihm dabei der Sperrungsanspruch nach § 13 Abs. 4 TKV zur Seite. Danach kann er die Anwahl einzelner Rufnummernarten durch seinen Netzbetreiber sperren lassen. Das heißt, der Nutzer könnte erwägen eine feste Sperre für bestimmte Rufnummern zum Schutz bei seinem Teilnehmernetzbetreiber einrichten zu lassen. 
Des weiteren gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten über PC Einstellungen sich den Aufbau einer 0190-er Verbindung signalisieren zu lassen. Ein "Internet-Browser" lässt sich auf verschiedene Sicherheitsstufen einstellen, so dass z. B. fremden Computern der Zugriff auf den eigenen Rechner verwehrt oder erschwert wird. ISDN Anlagen lassen auch Sperren einzelner Rufnummern bzw. ganzer Rufnummernblöcke zu. 
Ist eine Rufnummernsperre nicht gewollt, kann ein 0190-er Warner helfen. Die Programme analysieren sämtliche DFÜ Verbindungen und speichern relevante Daten wie Rufnummer und Einwahlzeitpunkt in eine Log-Datei ab. Sobald eine 0190-er Vorwahl erkannt wird, wird eine Meldung ausgegeben die dem Benutzer die Möglichkeit bietet, die kritische Verbindung sofort zu trennen. 
Informationen zum Umgang mit dem PC und dem Zugang zum Internet erhalten Sie in der entsprechenden Fachliteratur, den Print-Medien oder in den Publikationen der Zeitschrift "Stiftung Warentest". Die Bundesregierung stellt eine kostenlose Sicherheits-CD gegen Einsendung eines an sich selbst adressierten Rückumschlags (DIN C 5 frankiert mit 1,53 Euro) zur Verfügung. Ihre Anforderung richten Sie bitte an das 
Bundesamt für Sicherheit in der Informationstechnik 
Referat III 2.1 
Postfach 200 363 
53133 Bonn 
Rufnummern aus dem Bereich (0)190 werden von der Regulierungsbehörde in 1000er Blöcken an Netzbetreiber zugeteilt. Der Netzbetreiber kann möglicherweise mitteilen, wem er die entsprechende Rufnummer zugeteilt hat, wenn der Verbraucher ihm gegenüber glaubhaft darlegt, dass er zivilrechtliche Unterlassungsansprüche geltend machen will. Eine entsprechende Auskunft des Netzbetreibers ist allerdings nur möglich, wenn es sich bei dem Zuteilungsnehmer um eine sogenannte "juristische Person" (z. B. GmbH, KG, AG) handelt, weil in diesem Fall datenschutzrechtliche Gründe einer Auskunft nicht entgegenstehen. Sollte es sich beim Zuteilungsnehmer dagegen um eine natürliche Person handeln, wäre der Netzbetreiber aus datenschutzrechtlichen Gründen gehalten, die Auskunft zu verwehren. 
Den Anbieter kann der Verbraucher über den Netzbetreiber bei dem die 0190-Rufnummer eingerichtet ist erfragen. Den Netzbetreiber erkennt man anhand der ersten drei Ziffern nach der 0190. Eine Liste der Netzbetreiber findet man auf der Internetseite der Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post unter www.regtp.de (Regulierung Telekommunikation, Rufnummernverwaltung).

Vielleicht erklärt das nochmal die Notwendigkeit einer gesetzlichen Neuregelung. Daher kommt auch die leere Floskel. Daher weht auch der Wind....


----------



## Devilfrank (4 April 2002)

@haudraufundschluss;
In den hier diskutierten Fällen ist die DTAG nicht der Diensteanbieter, sondern nur der Netzbetreiber und Vertragspartner des Verbrauchers. Und wenn jetzt gegenüber dem Netzbetreiber eine einseitige Erklärung abgegeben wird, werden die AGB´s unterlaufen. Im Klartext folgt wohl daraus, dass der Nutzungsvertrag aufgehoben wird. Diese Willenserklärung darüber, dass man keinen Dialer nutzen will, kann höchstens dem Diensteanbieter (so man ihn denn kennt) überstellt werden. Als konstruiertes Beispiel: Der Mainpain GmbH wird eine derartige Erklärung zugangspflichtig überstellt, dass diese Form von Telefon- o. Mehrwertdiensten dieser Firma und aller ihrer Partner ausdrücklich nicht gewünscht sind. Dann macht die Sache, wenn überhaupt,  mehr Sinn.


----------

